# oliver knot aquascaper



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

heres some neat scapes/pics and more stuff thought some might like

http://www.pbase.com/plantella


----------



## bluefloodlight (Feb 20, 2009)

A great site. I liked his simple step-by-step instructions for setting up the 25 liter tank.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

very cool link


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

oliver knott is awesome. that is serious talent there...


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

the soccer tank is funny, looks more like a cake than a tank lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

customdrumfinishes said:


> the soccer tank is funny, looks more like a cake than a tank lol


Thanks, now I want cake! It does look like a cake, you are right.


----------

